# Nikolaus Trial Köln



## DH Kierspe (7. November 2006)

Moin Jungs 
Fährt von euch einer beim nikolaustrial dieses Jahr mit?
Ciao 

ÜBRIGENS TRIAL IST DER GEILSTE SPORT DER WELT!!!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (7. November 2006)

Gute Idee! Is aber ein Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (7. November 2006)

ich bin mit ein paar anderen da!


----------



## trialsrider (7. November 2006)

ich denke ich auch!


----------



## Scrat (7. November 2006)

Kann jemand was zu den Spuren sagen?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## DH Kierspe (7. November 2006)

Ich werde für ein team antreten und ihr???
Ich wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## koxxrider (7. November 2006)

Scrat schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den Spuren sagen?
> 
> Servus, Thomas



eine kinder spur(viel zu leicht)wird was für meinen bruder sein
und eine für die fortgeschrittenen trialer


----------



## bikersemmel (7. November 2006)

Bin dabei. Mal sehen wer von der Essener Crew noch mitkommt.
Bin leider überhaupt kein Wettkampffahrer, also hoffe ich mal mal das es relativ zwanglos und weniger verbissen von statten geht als bei nem Wettkampf bei dem es um Platzierungen geht.

Datum habe ich was von dem 2.Dez gehört

Gruß Semmel


----------



## trialsrider (7. November 2006)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Mal sehen wer von der Essener Crew noch mitkommt.
> Bin leider überhaupt kein Wettkampffahrer, also hoffe ich mal mal das es relativ zwanglos und weniger verbissen von statten geht als bei nem Wettkampf bei dem es um Platzierungen geht.
> 
> Datum habe ich was von dem 2.Dez gehört
> ...



klar man du otze wenn ich dabei bin wird das sooo zwanglos!  
wird ja auch mein erster comp!


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2006)

mensch martin du schranzer, oh nein bist ja nicht mehr, fährst jetzt wettkampf.  wäre ja so als wenn ich mir nen langes rad hohle und anfange zu tippen.


----------



## tony m (7. November 2006)

wo findet es statt? von essen aus wäre stadtlohn empfehlenswerter da näher. da ist auch nikolaustrial. und das gelände ist top, sehr city-mäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (7. November 2006)

Also ich denk' mal, daß es um das Nikolaus-Trial in Köln in der Abenteuerhalle Kalk geht:

http://www.abenteuer-halle.de/index.php?page=news&time=1162576811

Nikolaus-Trial in Stadtlohn ist 'ne Woche später: www.trial-club.de unter Termine.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## DH Kierspe (8. November 2006)

Also der Wettbewerb findet in der abenteuerhalle kalk statt
gruß
Moritz


----------



## bikersemmel (8. November 2006)

@ Martin
Au man, wenn das so locker ist muss ich meine Ernährung ja doch nicht umstellen und kann wieder Alk trinken und Sex haben

Sehen uns sowieso vorher nochmal zum gemeinsamen Velofahren am kommenden So.


Also bis die Tage

Gruß Semmel


----------



## DH Kierspe (8. November 2006)

Wo und wann iss denn treffen?
gruß
Moritz


----------



## trialsrider (8. November 2006)

DH Kierspe schrieb:


> Wo und wann iss denn treffen?
> gruß
> Moritz



guck halt nicht nur in deinen Thread!  

Cologne Session! no.2! Am 12.11, 11Uhr Hbf Köln!
Kommen richtig viele leute!
wird die ultra session dieses jahr!
Featuring:
BS Crew, EssenCrew, BonnCrew, TrialsMax und und und.... 

@Semmel: ich freu mich schon mit dir wieder über otzen zu phylosophieren!


----------



## DH Kierspe (8. November 2006)

ach die meint ihr da kann ich leider nicht kommen 

evtl. beim nächsten mal

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. November 2006)

meinst du mit bonncrew auch mich?  kommt de ilya auch?
mfg flo


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (8. November 2006)

Also jungs und mädels 

beim nicolaus tournier steht zuerstmal der spass an erster  stelle und dann das fahren .
Mann darf sich das net so gross vorstellen wie bei einem richtigen Wettkampf.
es sind zwar drei Positionen aber das ist und soll SPASS machen......
1. Anfänger
2. Fortgeschrittene 
3. Expert


wenn ihr noch fragen habt bitte meldet euch bei mir mit ner pm
BITTE NET VORSTELLEN WIE NEN WETTKAMPF

ES SOLL SPASS MACHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (8. November 2006)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> @ Martin
> Au man, wenn das so locker ist muss ich meine Ernährung ja doch nicht umstellen und kann wieder Alk trinken und Sex haben
> 
> Sehen uns sowieso vorher nochmal zum gemeinsamen Velofahren am kommenden So.
> ...



Jo Semmel binn Sonntag dabei werd dir noch erleutern wie du zu fahren hast  
schöne grüsse an essen crew


----------



## trialsrider (9. November 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> meinst du mit bonncrew auch mich?  kommt de ilya auch?
> mfg flo



Klar wäre geil wenn du auch dabei bist!  
Aber die beide Felixe wohnen ja auch in Bonn....und
ich ja quasi um die ecke....ja ich hoffe das Ilya auch mitkommt!
werde ihn mal fragen! Das wird echt sehr geil!  

martin


----------



## tony m (9. November 2006)

öhm....richtig hin oder her, jeder wettkampf macht spass, egal ob hobby oder prädikatslauf. Kommt ruhig mal zur ndm oder zu sonst irgend einen wettkampf und überzeugt euch von der atmosphäre.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (9. November 2006)

welche beiden felixe wohnen in bonn???
jetzt klär mich mal auf!


----------



## Levelboss (10. November 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> welche beiden felixe wohnen in bonn???
> jetzt klär mich mal auf!


Das sind Felix K. (tretschwein im Forum) und meine Wenigkeit.
Wir haben beide im Oktober angefangen, in Bonn zu studieren.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. November 2006)

und wenn ich fragen darf, was studiert ihr? lust gleich noch ne runde in bonn fahren  zu gehen? so gegen 15-16 uhr?
bitte bitte sagt ja 
flo


----------



## Lutz1 (30. November 2006)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## DerPuh (1. Dezember 2006)

bin auch da... aber auf dem Mopped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraVe´ (1. Dezember 2006)

Jo bin auch vertreten..

bei welcher class fahrt ihr denn alle mit? anfänger - fortgeschritten oder expert  ?

Mfg


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Dezember 2006)

wie siehts denn in der Halle da aus?? komme auch denk ich mla, also bringe noch leute mit. bin nur noch nicht sicher, ob sich dat lohnt.....hm....hat denn keiner bilder....??


----------



## Futzy (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallöle  
Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei  
Das wird bestimmt voll der hammer  
*PHIL* : Wann ist das den ca. zu ende  
         Um wie viel Uhr fängt das denn an


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Dezember 2006)

um 11 is anmeldeschluss


----------



## Futzy (1. Dezember 2006)

thx max


----------



## BraVe´ (1. Dezember 2006)

Könnt vielleicht jemand die genaue Adresse posten?
wäre echt nett... danke!

mfg


Ah sry hat sich erledigt!


----------



## trialsrider (1. Dezember 2006)

werde wohl leider doch nicht da sein! hab hier was zu erledigen und alleine
müsste ich auch kommen und das wäre wieder schweine teuer mit
der scheiss bahn!  

na ja euch aufjedenfall viel spaß!  


martin


----------



## Futzy (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube die richtige adresse ist :
AbenteuerHalleKalk
christian-sünner str.
Köln kalk


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Dezember 2006)

so bin nun 13,5 std. nach abfahrt wieder zu hause und muss sagen ich beneide alle köllner trialer um diese wintertrainingsmöglcihkeit.
hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt. hat hammer spaß gemacht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (3. Dezember 2006)

Yo trialsMax,

ich hab das so verstanden, dass die hintere Halle neben dem Streetparcour  in Zukunft für Trial  hergerichtet werden soll.  Eintritt dann  wohl 3,50 .


----------



## Futzy (3. Dezember 2006)

das war echt mal ein fettes Event


----------



## bikersemmel (4. Dezember 2006)

HI,
bin auch schwer begeistert gewesen.
Organisation, Halle und Teilnehmerzahl waren super.
Hoffe dass hier im Forum auch bekannt gegeben wird wann die Halle offiziell eröffnet um dann dort öfter zu trainieren.

Also nochmal ein Dank an Phil, der wohl die meiste Arbeit damit hatte.

Denke mal wir sehen uns alle bald wieder in der Halle.

Gruß Semmel


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2006)

gibt es ne art ergebnis liste?
ich weis das war nur spaß aber mich würde das trozdem mal intressieren


----------



## trialsrider (4. Dezember 2006)

1.Felix Mücke 1P
2. Semmel     1P
3. Rene (weil ich net da war   )  3P
....
ab da an keine Ahnung!


----------



## BraVe´ (4. Dezember 2006)

Heyho..

Also ich hätte da so 2 bilder für die Leute die net da gewesen sind..^^
damit sie mal sehen was sie verpasst haben - auf einem bild sieht man den parcour der experts in der kleinen halle und auf dem anderen halt den parcour in der großen halle..könnt ich mal posten wenn die wer sehen will!


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2006)

her damit. ja die ersten drei weiß ich auch schon vom felix.


----------



## BraVe´ (4. Dezember 2006)

Jo hier 

die große halle halt 





VWBUS













Mfg


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2006)

schick schick, gibt es mehr?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Dezember 2006)

4. felix kaldenb.
5. ich
6. alex (aus mainz)

weiter weiß cih auch net....naja wettk. war wohl nur nebensächlich.....
ja das sag ich nur auf grund meines versagens....


----------



## Scrat (5. Dezember 2006)

7. Joachim
8. Lutz (Einrad)
9. ich
10. Kinimod

Wobei 9./10. glaub gleiche Punktzahl hatten, also Full House 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## V!RUS (5. Dezember 2006)

Auf Einrad ist einer bei euch mitgefahren? Geil.  

Sieht ja nett aus die Halle, ich komm noch mal bestimmt.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo 

also ich wollte mich zuerst bei allen bedanken die zahlreich erschienen sind.
die veranstaltung war super (hatte bischen panik aber na ja denk dat ist normal)
freu mich auch das es euch gefallen hatt.
mich spornt das jetzt an euch nochmal so ne chillige jam zu veranstallten..

cu 2007 

sag nur dazu noch 

DANKE an ALLE

p.s bilder folgen ....

gruss phil [thr1ll2k1ll]


----------



## Lutz1 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hat noch jemand Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Kev95 (11. Dezember 2006)

joa ich hab noch bilder ! ich war ja auch dort nur leider habe ich noch kein trial rad da meine finanzielle lage etwas kritisch is durch weihnachten :]


----------

